
Apple’s biggest fan has died - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2015/10/15/apples-biggest-fan-has-died/
======
mtmail
"He could even tell you where Apple store tables are made"

They're made by the German company Dula. The company gave interviews recently.
They have restricted window-less rooms with security systems Apple has access
to.

Article (original in German)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.welt.de%2Fwirtschaft%2Farticle144486531%2FDas-
ist-Apples-geheime-Tischlerei-im-Muensterland.html)

~~~
roflchoppa
Not sure about that, I met the dude who makes the tables when we got new ones,
and ours had chippings from the install. He flew in just to repair it, was
American. Wanna say mid-western? Quality tables

~~~
mtmail
The other company could be
[http://www.fetzerwood.com/works?by_industry=retail](http://www.fetzerwood.com/works?by_industry=retail)
(Utah). I assumed one replaced the other, but it makes equal sense if Apple is
sourcing from two companies. Both don't list them as customers.

~~~
ksec
I have always wanted to buy one those Quality Wooden Table. But I assumed they
dont make consumer versions....

Any one know where to get something similar?

~~~
roflchoppa
some google searching found that they don't sell that style of table to the
public. but if you have a friend who's a craftsman they can certainly make one
for you. Expensive, but on the plus side you can support a local craftsman.

------
Grue3
For a second there I was worried about John Gruber.

------
codycowan
Are there any other modern companies with a fanbase that is so important to
its image/marketing that an article like this would be written? Can't imagine
one for Microsoft, Facebook, google, etc...

~~~
eibrahim
I agree. How the heck does Apple garner such fanatical followers? I mean that
as a compliment btw...

~~~
mwhuang2
They sell a culture/lifestyle rather than just a product.

------
unknownzero
"He’ll be waiting with a spare charger." I always get a tad choked up by stuff
like this in articles about people passing. Makes me feel like a sentimental
goof, but there are worse things to be I guess.

------
rdancer
John Gruber is fine; misleading headline!

